
New Carbon Debit Startup - lupin_sansei
http://www.carboncreditkillers.com/default.asp
======
Tichy
I guess it is a parody? I think carbon credits are a really harmful idea...

------
far33d
This is the stupidest thing I've ever seen.

------
rms
This isn't a startup, this is a business!

